# General advice appreciated



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

First off can I say what a wonderful site this is. Everyone seems very friendly and helpful and all being well I would hope to be able to contribute as well in the not too distant future. 

I'm 26 years old from Liverpool and have always dreamed of living in Spain. The country is in my blood practically from the years I spent in Mallorca as a child. I'm talking months on end with family, not beach holidays. I've seen the real Spain and I love it. 

I speak GCSE level Spanish and a bit more but I never got around to finishing my A-Level (health reasons), however I believe a few months in the country and I would pick it up quite easily as I have the basic grounding and am very willing to learn. 

The only reason I'm not in Spain now probably is family problems and health issues, both of which I am glad to say have finally been resolved. 

I recently lost my job and have nothing really keeping me in England and that is why I'm looking at a realistic way of getting to Spain with a view to staying there. 

I am a qualified Nursing Assitant/Health Care Assistant and have worked in the NHS for 2 years (a job I fell into when no one else would employ my due to the health problems) gaining various medical qualifications along the way. 

The only real tie I have that I would be loathed to leave behind is my "Kuk Sool Won" martial arts classes, so I would like to find somewhere I could practice abroad if that were possible. 

I have timeshare weeks banked which I can use for Spain but really I suppose what I need to know is, where is suitable for me to use them that is not too touristy but not empty either. Somewhere I can test the water for two weeks and look for possible employment even if it is only for a few months. 

I'm looking to start afresh in so many ways, I figure that now is a good time to at least look at the possibility of making my dream come true or I'll forever wonder what might have been.

Thanks for any help. 

Rich.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

El Pichichi said:


> I
> I am a qualified Nursing Assitant/Health Care Assistant and have worked in the NHS for 2 years (a job I fell into when no one else would employ my due to the health problems) gaining various medical qualifications along the way.
> 
> Rich.


My advice to you is as follows:

1) Live in a city where jobs are easier to come by
2) Mix with the locals
3) Register with job agencies immediately - on arrival
4) Focus on speaking Spanish 99% of the time 

Good luck, Dave :juggle:


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> My advice to you is as follows:
> 
> 1) Live in a city where jobs are easier to come by
> 2) Mix with the locals
> ...


Thanks, all very helpful suggestions.

Just to expand on them though.

1) I am looking for employment obviously but I don't want to live in an 18-30's playground. Any ideas? 
2) Always. Spanish culture is everything to me. I love the food, the language, the football, the music but most of all I love the people and their attitude towards family life. 
3) Great tip, I probably would have done but sometimes the most obvious things are the ones you miss. 
4) Even as a young child I always spoke the language when I could as it is about bettering yourself but even more so, respect.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

El Pichichi said:


> Thanks, all very helpful suggestions.
> 
> Just to expand on them though.
> 
> ...


excellent

5) Your CV must be in Spanish with a passport sized photo on it, a good one.
And you MUST highlight your qualifications as Spain wants qualified people who speak the language

Good luck :juggle:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well the better job prospects seem to be with multinationals in the likes of Madrid, I have Friends in a few companies, mostly Spanish, and they seem to be doing OK, the only others are english with University level Spanish and time with native speakers. 

that said I'm sure your level of Spanish is quiet good given your experience but something some time immersed in the language would do wonders for. 

so if you can afford it I would recommend getting yourself into one of the most Spanish locations and immerse yourself in the language and culture again, then prepare yourself for interviews in Spanish, in cities like Madrid.

what ever you do good luck with it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

El Pichichi said:


> First off can I say what a wonderful site this is. Everyone seems very friendly and helpful and all being well I would hope to be able to contribute as well in the not too distant future.
> 
> I'm 26 years old from Liverpool and have always dreamed of living in Spain. The country is in my blood practically from the years I spent in Mallorca as a child. I'm talking months on end with family, not beach holidays. I've seen the real Spain and I love it.
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the forum. I used to do nursing for the NHS, I was a nurse prescriber, altho I eventually settled in caring for the terminally ill and elderly, cos I felt it less stressful and more worthwhile!

When I first thought about spain, I googled nursing homes in Spain and then e-mailed them with my qualifications etc... The response wasnt brilliant, but I did get an interview, so when I aqrrived I went to see them and gotta bank staff job. The pay wasnt good 5€ an hour and the hours were long, in fact too long for me to take on a full time post with them cos I have children. Anyway thats one way of going about things.

As for area??? well we all think ours is the best... but actually mine is LOL. Gggole your martial arts in Spain and see if anything comes up???????

Jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

You might want to try living with a Spanish family, as then you will be forced to speak Spanish 100% of the time and you could try Malaga as a base buy apply all over the country, the biggest cities clearly have the most jobs, but there exists a fast train called the AVE that runs between Malaga and Madrid, another from Malaga to Sevilla and another between Madrid and Barcelona

Oh and think positive 100% of the time, thats always a good starter for 10


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

At the moment I am thinking my best option is to get a summer job over there and just get the feeling for it. I am joining sites like this to prepare for the future whether that be next year or threes years down the line as I have just been offered a place on a degree course which would mean I could go there in a far stronger position at the end of it. 

I am told Sevilla is a wonderful place and from what I have read up it seems like a perfect fit for me. My friends like to joke that Sevilla is the Liverpool of Spain because no one in either country can understand us. In all seriousness they say that working in Sevilla would ease the transition for me as it is a very culturally vibrant city and growing quickly, like Liverpool. 

Another option of course would be to see if I can get on my degree course in Spain, obviously not this year though as my Spanish is at nothing like the level that would be required. 

A lot to think about but threads like this are a good soundboard for my ideas.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

El Pichichi said:


> I have just been offered a place on a degree course which would mean I could go there in a far stronger position at the end of it.
> 
> I am told Sevilla is a wonderful place and from what I have read up it seems like a perfect fit for me. My friends like to joke that Sevilla is the Liverpool of Spain because no one in either country can understand us.
> 
> ...


Sevilla is a good idea, maybe a year out in Sevilla is a good idea, as part of your course I mean, seems a reasonable idea anyway

lane:


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> You might want to try living with a Spanish family, as then you will be forced to speak Spanish 100% of the time and you could try Malaga as a base buy apply all over the country, the biggest cities clearly have the most jobs, but there exists a fast train called the AVE that runs between Malaga and Madrid, another from Malaga to Sevilla and another between Madrid and Barcelona
> 
> Oh and think positive 100% of the time, thats always a good starter for 10


Cheers. I've been through a lot the past few years, I won't go in to detail but thinking positive is really not a problem and now that I am well again I honestly don't believe much is beyond me, certainly not this dream.

The biggest positive influence in my life is Kuk Sool Won. Anyone who has not tried it I recommend greatly that you give it a go. This is a Martial Art that although uses strikes, throws and weapons has so much more to offer. Respect, healthy wellbeing in mind and body, meditation and deep breathing, it would be hyperbole to say it saved my life, what it did do was improved it massively.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

El Pichichi said:


> I am told Sevilla is a wonderful place and from what I have read up it seems like a perfect fit for me. My friends like to joke that Sevilla is the Liverpool of Spain because no one in either country can understand us. In all seriousness they say that working in Sevilla would ease the transition for me as it is a very culturally vibrant city and growing quickly, like Liverpool.


Maybe the Liverpool of Spain , but without all the bad things about liverpool, although it has its problems too

The city has a Great youth culture, the University is big and has students from all over the world, would be a great opportunity to improve your Spanish before moving to somewhere with good work prospects.

Also love the culture and history of the city, and location is fantastic, there are regular flights as there are Low cost airlines based there. then there is also good train access, AVE(high speed) is coming too. you are only a couple of hours to the Algarve and to the Costa del Sol, Skiing in Granada about 2.5 hours.

Great location.


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Maybe the Liverpool of Spain , but without all the bad things about liverpool, although it has its problems too
> 
> The city has a Great youth culture, the University is big and has students from all over the world, would be a great opportunity to improve your Spanish before moving to somewhere with good work prospects.
> 
> ...


Everywhere has its good and bad and Liverpool gets a fair bit more stick than it deserves. I love it here but I've always felt it almost my destiny to move to Spain as the place is part of my childhood and somewhere I always considered a second home. 

I've heard about the Uni and to study there would be fantastic. I'd have no problems studying and working to pay my way through and given it won't be till next year I make the move I will have saved up enough by then to not have to work as much if I don't wish to. 

Excellent insight into the city, thanks for that, much obliged. 

Ireland is the only other place that feels like home to me and if I don't end up going to Spain to work this summer I will certainly be dropping in on my family over there in Kilkenny (the greatest hurling club of all time  )


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

El Pichichi said:


> Excellent insight into the city, thanks for that, much obliged.
> 
> Ireland is the only other place that feels like home to me and if I don't end up going to Spain to work this summer I will certainly be dropping in on my family over there in Kilkenny (the greatest hurling club of all time  )



You do realise that summer temperatures in Seville can be 45 degrees plus ?


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> You do realise that summer temperatures in Seville can be 45 degrees plus ?


I'm not going for the weather and having been to Egypt to the National Museum of Cairo (magnificent place) I can safely say I can withstand any temperature. 

Sure living in it would be different and would take some getting used to, but I see no reason why I couldn't. 

Training in it will be the hardest thing I would imagine but that would also help me get acclimatised. 

The idea for me is to turn my weakness' into strengths. 

I'm not working - Usually this is an obvious weakness but for me I am looking at it as an opportunity to turn it into a strength as it gives me the opportunity to find new employment in a place where I can enjoy life more. 

I don't speak Spanish to a required level - there is no way I can turn this into a strength other than by learning the language. What I can do is document my expeirence of doing so which will hopefully help others in a similar position. 

I've not got my degree yet - What better than to get my degree somewhere like Sevilla? Realistically I believe this is not beyond me. 

I believe my aims are realistic though I know I have a long way to go to achieve them but that is why I'm here. Research. The more information I can gather the better. 

I also know I'm looking to go for the right reasons. I know the economic climate in which Spain and the U.K find themselves in and I am not expecting to waltz into the country and get more money for less hourse work. 

All I'm looking for is a job on which I can live and a culture in which I feel more at home. 

Money is a neccesity obviously and I have some put away to get me started BUT it has nothing to do with why I am looking to live in Spain ahead of England and as I say the weather plays a very small in this decision as well.

I'm not lazy (at one time I worked 3 jobs when I moved away from home down south), I have a good attitude, I'm very approachable and outgoing but I have worked in jobs that have required me to be on the ball and serious as well. I believe with the right application there is a job out there for me no matter what the country.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Te deseo much suerte - you absolutely have the attitude to succeed.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

El Pichichi said:


> I'm not going for the weather and having been to Egypt to the National Museum of Cairo (magnificent place) I can safely say I can withstand any temperature.
> 
> Sure living in it would be different and would take some getting used to, but I see no reason why I couldn't.
> 
> ...


What a refreshing post, :clap2:I admire your approach, hard work and commitment will see you through (a little bit of luck can also come in handy) keep us posted on how you get on, I'm sure you will succeed. Good luck


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

El Pichichi said:


> I'm not going for the weather and having been to Egypt to the National Museum of Cairo (magnificent place) I can safely say I can withstand any temperature.
> 
> Sure living in it would be different and would take some getting used to, but I see no reason why I couldn't.
> 
> ...


I like your attitude and approach - I think you will have a good chance of being offered a job if you can get in front of someone !!!! The way you write and put yourself across is something that I would look for in a CV or intro letter anyway ..... best of luck to you!!! lane:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed,,, you will go far..

August in Seville 45C and cloudless half deserted
August in Killkenny 15C on a good day, and lashing rain

Which is worse!!!!!

but for most of the year Seville is fantastic, even summer evenings in the height of the summer


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I have been reading up on the idea of working for places that provide accomodation, like a gap year employment. Does anyone have any experience of this or any links that might help? 

I think this would be a good way for me to get over there, earn some money and get a feel for the place as well as improve my Spanish. 

By all accounts according to the websites I've seen that offer teaching Spanish, they are all absolute rip offs, though what they offer is impressive. Apparently my grading when it comes to Spanish is "intermediate".


----------



## El Pichichi (Jun 16, 2009)

Got an email today and spoke to the writer of buying spanish property and living in Spain, a mr Graham Hunter. 

Nice man, very polite and a Liverpool and it would seem general sports fan so he is fine by me. 

As on here his main emphasis was on learning the language, for anyone reading this to get on in Spain you HAVE to really be spot on with your spanish. He recommended a site called Learn Spanish with Notes in Spanish Podcasts! : Notes in Spanish - Learn Spanish with Podcast Audio Conversation from Spain. which I am going to study religiously along of course with his e-book which he offers for free. 

If you would like a copy of the e-book then email him at 

[email protected]

I'll try and keep you updated on any other changes and let you know what I manage to get from the e-book. 

El P.


----------

